# Group Contest- PICS ONLY!!!



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, I'll start off. Not the best, especially compared to what a compound can do. But considering it was at 60 yards barebow with a longbow I made and some crappy arrows, I don't think it's too bad

The first arrow. Hit a little low of center, the second went a little high and right. Third looked like it hit around the second. When I walked up I notcied it hanging weird on the bale, and it turns out I shot the nock off my second arrow:mg:!

It's about a 16" group (the handle of my longbow in the picutre is 4" for reference), but at least it's something lol.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

how do you insert the pics on here


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

12ringbuster said:


> how do you insert the pics on here


Please go to new users forum and look at the pictorial. :happy:


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

*Arrow Group at 30 yards!!*

Well here they are. Arrow #1 and #2 were nearly robin hoods the #3 was a bit of a fluke but oh well...The reference is the Shooting Pigeon. I measeared it and it was 4 1/2 inches in diameter and all the arrows fit in it when i put it on there nocks.


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

I will be posting up a 40 yard group tomorrow. And 50, as long as my neighbors are not outside


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

kegan said:


> Well, I'll start off. Not the best, especially compared to what a compound can do. But considering it was at 60 yards barebow with a longbow I made and some crappy arrows, I don't think it's too bad
> 
> The first arrow. Hit a little low of center, the second went a little high and right. Third looked like it hit around the second. When I walked up I notcied it hanging weird on the bale, and it turns out I shot the nock off my second arrow:mg:!
> 
> It's about a 16" group (the handle of my longbow in the picutre is 4" for reference), but at least it's something lol.


That is pretty good for a long bow i am going to start shooting my Morison Cougar a little more at 60.:embara:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Evinrude said:


> That is pretty good for a long bow i am going to start shooting my Morison Cougar a little more at 60.:embara:


Naw, a 12" in the center would be good. This particular bow is more of a hunter, and these arrows (all but one of which is now dead lol) weren't matched to the bow. At 100 yards you could see them flying funny and miss horribly.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

DrawAim"Click" said:


> Well here they are. Arrow #1 and #2 were nearly robin hoods the #3 was a bit of a fluke but oh well...The reference is the Shooting Pigeon. I measeared it and it was 4 1/2 inches in diameter and all the arrows fit in it when i put it on there nocks.


Nice! I don't always do that good when I shoot.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> Nice! I don't always do that good when I shoot.


!!!Thanks!!! :happy: I'm sure you could do it. :happy:


*"When you are not practicing remeber someone somewhere is and when you meet he will win"*Qouted from some guy on a website


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

what distance did u shoot that group at?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

This is a 35 yard group of mine I did yesterday, i took the picture with my epic cam and it is a three to four inch group.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

NEbowhntr said:


> what distance did u shoot that group at?


If you talking to me...30yds!!!=] :happy:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

kegan said:


> Naw, a 12" in the center would be good. This particular bow is more of a hunter, and these arrows (all but one of which is now dead lol) weren't matched to the bow. At 100 yards you could see them flying funny and miss horribly.


Shouldn't your hunting bow be your most accurate bow?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

buglebuster said:


> Shouldn't your hunting bow be your most accurate bow?


Yes. But sometimes a bow is perfect at close range, but isn't designed for shooting well at longer ranges (like using a 30# bow would be great at long range with proper arrows, but wouldn't be soemthing I'd take hunting). Know what I mean?

A perfect example would be Native American bows. Most of them would be terrible on targets, but they fed the hunters who used them.


----------



## Alexs (Sep 14, 2008)

this group was shot at 50 yards and its less then 1.5 inchs around


----------



## Alexs (Sep 14, 2008)

oh never mind the pic is to big cant post it


----------



## Alexs (Sep 14, 2008)

here it is not the best picture but


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Once I get some .019 or .010 pins, I will get my groups to shrink in even closer.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The first one is at 40 yards(sorry I shot four arrows)

the second one is at 50 yards


----------

